# Roamer Rotodate



## peter-g (May 14, 2012)

My 1960's 44 Jewels MST 437.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice. Any chance of a movement photo?


----------



## peter-g (May 14, 2012)

scottswatches said:


> Nice. Any chance of a movement photo?


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes a very nice Roamer


----------

